# Rockets Next Ten Games Prediction 8-2



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Dec. 13 at Memphis
Dec. 14 LA Clippers 
Dec. 16 at Miami
Dec. 18 Indiana 
Dec. 20 Atlanta 
Dec. 21 at Minnesota
Dec. 23 Utah 
Dec. 27 New York 
Dec. 29 New Orleans 
Dec. 31 Milwaukee 

Pacers and Hornets beat Rockets at Houston?


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

home games are kinda unpredictable. they're like 8-1 at home right now and already beat the kings and sixers. but yes, indiana may cause problems.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

and Twolves may beat Rockets.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I think 8-2 is a little optimistic, but sure we have good reasons to be optimistic playing so many games at home considering our 8-1 record. I think Pacers, Twolves, Jazz and Hornets are very serious threats, so my bet is a 7-3.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cas</b>!
> home games are kinda unpredictable. they're like 8-1 at home right now and already beat the kings and sixers. but yes, indiana may cause problems.


Spurs got beat by Rockets too. 8-2 is likely.


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 
> 
> Spurs got beat by Rockets too. 8-2 is likely.


that's exactly what i meant.

you can't predict which home game the rockets will lose.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

lost one game on the road and one game at home.

Rockets have 4 rookies and 2 2nd years' players now. It is hard to predict.


----------

